# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Khám phá những bí ẩn quanh ta

## viengiaoduc

*Hai thập kỷ nữa sẽ gặp gỡ "người ngoài hành tinh"*


*500 tỷ hành tinh trong dải Ngân hà và cũng bấy nhiêu hành tinh trong một trăm triệu thiên hà khác. Trong con số khổng lồ đó, khó nói rằng loài người là sinh vật có trí tuệ duy nhất trong vũ trụ.* 
Giả thuyết cho rằng con người đang đứng ở ngưỡng của những cuộc gặp gỡ với những người anh em có trí tuệ ngày càng được sự ủng hộ của nhiều nhà thiên văn học. Những kết quả tuyệt vời của chiếc kính viễn vọng “_Kepler_” đang bay trên quỹ đạo để tìm kiếm hành tinh lạ đã cho thấy rằng khoa học hiện đại có thể làm được tất cả mọi chuyện. Năm tới các nhà khoa học sẽ cho phóng lên quỹ đạo một vệ tinh thực hiện chương trình nghiên cứu 4 năm, khảo sát trên 100.000 hệ các hành tinh.
Nếu “_Kepler_” có thể phát hiện các hành tinh tương tự như Trái đất, thì nhóm tham gia các dự án tìm kiếm sự sống trên các hành tinh “_lạ_” (SETI) có thể hướng kính thiên văn vô tuyến của mình quét khoảng không gian xa xôi hơn nhằm vào những tín hiệu, đặc trưng cho một nền văn minh phát triển. Hiện các nhà thiên văn vô tuyến đang buộc phải lắng nghe vũ trụ gần và không có những mục tiêu nghiên cứu cụ thể.
​ Nhà thiên văn học nổi tiếng người Mỹ Frank Drake, người đứng đầu SETI, cho rằng: “_Tất_ _cả phát minh trong những năm gần đây mang cho chúng ta niềm lạc quan. Chúng ta tin một cách tuyệt đối rằng những hiểu biết có được trong 20 năm qua cho phép phát hiện cuộc sống bên ngoài Trái đất. Không loại trừ là, đó là cuộc của những sinh vật có trí tuệ_”.
Nhiều nhà bác học chia sẻ niềm lạc quan của Drake. Nhưng không ít người lại nghĩ một cách thực dụng hơn, cho rằng bất cứ sự sống hữu cơ nào cũng hoàn toàn không giống như cuộc sống trên Trái đất. Các nhà sinh hoá học nghiên cứu sinh quyển đã vội vã làm nguội những cái đầu nóng - cuộc sống trên các hành tinh khác có thể được cấu tạo nên không phải trên cơ sở cacbon như trên hành tinh của chúng ta, mà trên cơ sở các nguyên tố hoá học khác. Rất có thể sự sống ngoài hành tinh đã phải thích nghi để tồn tại trong những điều kiện khắc hẳn Trái đất. 
*Nhiệm vụ đầu tiên của “Kepler” là tìm kiếm các hành tinh giống như Trái đất không những về kích thước mà còn về nhiệt độ trên bề mặt và nhiều yếu tố khác.* Biết đâu dân cư của những thế giới ấy lại có thể sống ở nhiệt độ cao như miệng núi lửa chẳng hạn?
Với cái nhìn phiến diện về sự tồn tại của sự sống, thì chúng ta sẽ không gặp được những loài sinh vật của thiên hà, chỉ vì không nhận ra ở “_họ_” có cái gì đó tương tự như trí tuệ như của chúng ta. Không có những định kiến sai lầm như vậy thì làm sao chúng ta có thể tiếp xúc được với “_họ_”, dựa trên một hệ quy chiếu duy nhất?
Nhưng ngay trong đầu óc của những người lạc quan thì câu trả lời vẫn đầy những hoài nghi. Họ cho rằng nếu như sự sống có thể tồn tại trong những điều kiện rất đa dạng, thì có nghĩa là nó phổ biến trong thiên hà còn rộng rãi hơn cả điều mà chúng ta thường nghĩ. Trong trường hợp đó, khó mặc định mục tiêu rõ rệt nhưng đồng thời cơ hội xác định nó một cách ngẫu nhiên cũng tăng lên rất nhiều
Để tạo ra được một cuộc tiếp xúc trực tiếp thì những người tin là cuộc gặp gỡ với người ngoài hành tinh có thể xảy ra sớm, cho rằng, nhất thiết tìm ra được cách giải quyết vấn đề. Cách giải quyết không phải ngay bây giờ mà khi chúng ta đủ khả năng để nghiên cứu những người láng giềng trong vũ trụ. 
​ *Trăm năm trước, các nhà văn viễn tưởng đã mô tả các cuộc hội ngộ với người ngoài hành tinh. Nhà văn viễn tưởng nổi tiếng của Nga Victor Selina bình luận:* 
- Các nhà văn viễn tưởng thường bảo họ luôn luôn đứng ở mũi nhọn của tiến bộ khoa học và dự báo những sự kiện trong tương lai. Nhưng nếu như có sự trùng hợp về dự báo của họ với khoa học thực tế thì cũng chỉ có thể trước vài năm hay quá lắm vài thập kỷ.
- Tuy nhiên để trả lời câu hỏi “_khi nào_” (chứ không còn là “_nếu_” nữa) sẽ xảy ra cuộc gặp giữa loài người với những sinh vật có trí tuệ (không nhất thiết phải là “_người ngoài hành tinh_”) thì người có thẩm quyền không phải là những nhà văn hay nhà làm phim viễn tưởng. Chính các nhà khoa học về những hình thức đa dạng của sự sống lúc đó sẽ đứng ra sẽ giới thiệu chúng ta với các sinh vật kỳ lạ đến mức khó tin mà cơ thể và logic của “_họ_” hoàn toàn chẳng giống chúng ta một chút nào.
Mặc dầu vậy, niềm hy vọng là loài người không đơn độc trong vũ trụ chưa bao giờ mất đi. Người ta chờ đợi kiên trì một cuộc gặp gỡ hứa hẹn nhiều điều cực kỳ sửng sốt.

* Bảo Châu - Vietnamnet (Theo Pravda.ru)*

----------


## nomad123

*Trung Quốc quay được hình ảnh về UFO*

*Các nhà khoa học Trung Quốc khẳng định họ đã quay được đoạn phim 40 phút về một vật thể lạ trong ngày xảy ra nhật thực toàn phần 22/7.* 

 Hình ảnh vật thể lạ chụp được trong ngày nhật thực 22/7. _(Ảnh: Daily Mail)_
Website tin tức _Sina.com_ hôm qua trích lời của Ji Hai-sheng, Giám đốc đài quan sát Purple Mountaine ở Nam Kinh cho biết họ sẽ dành 12 tháng để nghiên cứu đoạn băng này trước khi đưa ra bất cứ kết luận nào. Sina cũng cho hay Đài quan sát Purple Mountain và Viện khoa học Trung Quốc đã tuyên bố: "_Trong lúc quan sát nhật thực hôm 22/7, Trung Quốc đã phát hiện gần mặt trời một vật thể không xác định, bản chất của nó vẫn đang được nghiên cứu. Phải mất một năm để phân tích dữ liệu và đưa ra kết luận cuối cùng_".
Các nhà khoa học không phải là những người duy nhất ghi được hình ảnh về vật thể có hình quả trám trên camera. Rất nhiều sinh viên cũng tuyên bố đã nhìn thấy vật thể lạ bay trên bầu trời trong khi quan sát nhật thực hôm 22/7. Ít nhất 9 sinh viên đã chụp được hình ảnh đó.
Vật thể này được cho là liên tục thay đổi màu sắc và hình dạng, ban đầu có màu xanh sáng, rồi sau đó tối dần.
_Xem video:_
[YOUTUBE]ScWRa9-9UDk[/YOUTUBE]​ ​* Theo Minh Thi - Vnexpress, Daily mail*

----------


## nhilangdinh

*Những cảm giác cận tử kỳ lạ*

*Đại đa số những người trước khi chết đều có những cảm giác kỳ lạ. Kết luận của các nhà khoa học khiến chúng ta vừa cảm thấy sợ hãi vừa muốn tìm hiểu.* 
Kết quả nghiên cứu cho thấy một số cảm giác trước khi chết của người từ bị chôn sống, chết đuối đến bị chặt đầu. Với sự trợ giúp của các phương pháp khoa học tiên tiến và lời kể lại của những người may mắn thoát chết, các chuyên gia đã có được những bằng chứng đầu tiên.
Theo bài báo, con người bất luận là chết theo cách nào và dưới hoàn cảnh nào, thì não thiếu oxy sẽ là “_đòn chí tử_”. Mặc dù còn một số nghi vấn về vấn đề này nhưng các chuyên gia vẫn công bố kết luận của họ.
*Chết đuối* 

 _(Minh họa: Sina)_​ Những người đã từng thoát chết đuối nhớ lại, ban đầu họ đã vô cùng sợ hãi, cố gắng giữ hơi thở của mình, thông thường kéo dài được 30-90 giây. Khi nước tràn vào phổi, sẽ có cảm giác tim phổi đứt lìa, nóng như lửa đốt, nhưng rất nhanh sau đó trong lòng lại cảm thấy bình tĩnh khác thường. Sự thiếu oxy khiến họ mất đi ý thức, tim ngừng đập và bộ não cũng dần tê liệt. *Đột quỵ* 
Các triệu chứng như tức ngực hoặc cảm giác khó thở là biểu hiện thường gặp của bệnh tim. Tim đập loạn nhịp rồi ngừng đập. Người bệnh sẽ mất dần ý thức trong 10 giây, và mấy phút sau là tắt thở.
*Chết do mất máu* 
Mất máu đột ngột là dấu hiệu quan trọng dẫn đến tử vong. Bất kỳ người nào khi bị mất đi 1,5 lít máu, cơ thể rã rời, miệng khô kiệt, lòng lo lắng. Nếu bị mất 2 lít máu, sẽ có cảm giác hoa mắt chóng mặt, ý thức mơ hồ không rõ ràng, và cuối cùng dẫn đến tử vong.
*Chết vì điện giật* 
Bị điện giật có thể làm tim ngừng đập, khoảng 10 giây sau đó nạn nhân sẽ mất đi ý thức. Nếu tim và não bị tác động của điện áp quá cao, sẽ nhanh chóng dẫn đến tử vong. Những phạm nhân bị tử hình dưới hình thức ngồi ghế điện chẳng qua là chết vì não bị nhiệt quá cao hoặc bị ngạt.
*Chết do té ngã* 
Theo lời kể của những người thoát chết, khi bị rơi xuống từ trên cao sẽ khiến người ta có cảm giác như thời gian chậm lại. Các nhà khoa học Mỹ đã nghiên cứu thi thể của 100 người tự sát bằng cách nhảy từ trên cầu Cổng Vàng có độ cao khoảng 75m xuống cho thấy, rất nhiều trường hợp phổi bị đứt lìa, tim bị xáo động mạnh, khí quản và xương đều bị gãy, rách.
*Chết bằng cách treo cổ* 
Treo cổ là một phương pháp tự sát hoặc thi hành án tử hình. Nó sẽ làm người ta mất ý thức trong vòng 10 giây, nếu chưa tắt thở hẳn thì người đó sẽ phải chịu nỗi đau đớn trong vài phút nữa. Nó thường được gọi là “cái chết nhỏ giọt”. Nhưng qua nghiên cứu thi thể của 34 phạm nhân bị tử hình thấy, 4/5 số người đó bị chết vì ngạt thở.
*Chết vì bỏng* 
Vết thương do bỏng nặng thường đau kịch liệt, vì da rất nhạy cảm. Theo các chuyên gia, khi bị bỏng, các lớp thần kinh dưới da sẽ bị đứt đoạn, một số trường hợp còn có cảm giác chúng bị thiêu cháy nhưng thực tế không phải vậy. Đa số họ bị chết do hít phải khí độc và ngạt thở.
*Chặt đầu* 
Chặt đầu là một phương pháp dẫn đến cái chết trong chớp mắt, khi vừa cảm thấy đau thì đã chết rồi, thế nhưng ý thức vẫn được duy trì trong một thời gian ở tuỷ. Các chuyên gia cho biết não vẫn hoạt động trong vòng 7 giây sau đó. Các nạn nhân sau khi chặt đầu, mắt và miệng vẫn còn hoạt động hơn 30 giây nữa.

* Minh Thu - Vietnamnet (Dịch từ Xinhuanet)*

----------


## ctthutrang85

*Trái Đất của chúng ta như thế nào trong vũ trụ?*

*khoa học của chúng ta -con người -như thế nào nhỉ :
*
http://tin180.com/khoahoc/vu-tru/20100208/trai-dat-cua-chung-ta-nhu-the-nao-trong-vu-tru.html

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

nhìn ghúm qá đi.....................

----------

